
Agile and waterfall ignore a huge element of task estimation - staystrong22
https://medium.com/@christianmaioli/are-we-ignoring-some-valuable-aspects-when-doing-estimates-aa3ca92c4d9
======
sharemywin
Now you need to come up with a name for it and start a certification process
and start charging for training and certification...

